# Finally!!!



## Dan81 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just recieved the last of my stuff. I have; Stainless Works LT and hi-flow catted mids, FAST 92 Ported Intake and TB, Ported 243 heads, 224/230 cam, K&N CAI, and of course my black fuzzy dice! I am getting this installed on Wednesday/Thursday and getting it dyno tuned. I was wondering what you think the wrhp would probably be on my 2004 (currently stock) GTO. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Man that sounds like a nice collection of goodies there. I will guess 410-430rwhp and 390-420rwtq. Hopefully I'm wrong and you'll get more. What Im sure of is the big "" you'll have. Keep us posted.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice list. Congrats.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds great, post up your numbers when you get them


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Yah, I'd guess 420.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Its Christmas again??  Enjoy!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats, hopefully your happy with the outcome. I guess 275RWHP 240RWTQ.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

The black fuzzy dice really made the car wake up for me!!! Congrats!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Congrats, hopefully your happy with the outcome. I guess 275RWHP 240RWTQ.


Hey Justin are you sure you meant to put those numbers seem way too low. Maybe 375rwhp and 340rwtq.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

alsgto04 said:


> Hey Justin are you sure you meant to put those numbers seem way too low. Maybe 375rwhp and 340rwtq.


I think Justin was being a butt-monkey as usual.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah just messn' with the newbe, he'll get well over 400 with those mods. Hell I saw a guy make over 400 with stock cam, bolt ons, maybe an intake and ported stock heads on an LS1.


----------

